# fu per mancare



## elemika

Buona sera!
Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi cosa significa "fu per mancare" qui:

(La protagonista sta sulla coperta di un piroscafo e guarda le eliche).
_Ma ella ...non potè resistere a quella vista e più al fiatto caldo che vaporava di là, e fu per mancare e reclinò e quasi appoggiò il capo su la spalla di lui_

Stava per sentirsi mancare??

Grazie


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Elemika,

Dici bene ... era sul punto di mancare = stava per venir meno = stava per svenire.

Brava!!!


----------



## elemika

Grazie Yulan!


----------



## annapo

elemika said:


> Buona sera!
> Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi cosa significa "fu per mancare" qui:
> 
> (La protagonista sta sulla coperta di un piroscafo e guarda le eliche).
> _Ma ella ...non potè resistere a quella vista e più al fiatto caldo che vaporava di là, e fu per mancare e reclinò e quasi appoggiò il capo su la spalla di lui_
> 
> Stava per sentirsi mancare??
> 
> Grazie


 
_Fu sul punto di mancare_, ovvero di svenire. _Avere un mancamento_ è un sinonimo, un po' antiquato, di svenire.
In italiano moderno, invece, _mancare_ si usa più spesso per dire che qualcuno è morto.


----------



## Yulan

annapo said:


> _Fu sul punto di mancare_, ovvero di svenire. _Avere un mancamento_ è un sinonimo, un po' antiquato, di svenire.
> In italiano moderno, invece, _mancare_ si usa più spesso per dire che qualcuno è morto.


 

Ciao Anna,

Sì, in questa accezione si dice anche "venire a mancare".

Ciao


----------



## elemika

Sì, sì,
grazie Anna e Yulan!
Ma se io dicessi a qualcuno "si soffoca qui, sono per mancare", sarebbe chiaro che posso svenire lì per lì?


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Elemika,

si dice anche _fu lì lì per mancare._


----------



## Yulan

elemika said:


> Sì, sì,
> grazie Anna e Yulan!
> Ma se io dicessi a qualcuno "si soffoca qui, sono per mancare", sarebbe chiaro che posso svenire lì per lì?


 

Ciao Elemika,

In questo caso dovresti dire "Si soffoca qui,_ sto_ per mancare".

Ciao


----------



## elemika

Capito!!!
Siete stati chiarissimi!

Grazie a tutti per  questa buonissima lezione di italiano venerdi sera, dopo una settimana pazzesca! 

E buona domenica!


----------



## marco.cur

annapo said:


> _Fu sul punto di mancare_, ovvero di svenire. _Avere un mancamento_ è un sinonimo, un po' antiquato, di svenire.
> In italiano moderno, invece, _mancare_ si usa più spesso per dire che qualcuno è morto.



Invece a me sembra che si usi comunemente. Mancare nel senso di morire si usa per lo più al participio passato (è mancato all'affetto dei suoi cari ...).  "Mi sento mancare" non l'hai mai sentito negli ultimi vent'anni?


----------



## annapo

marco.cur said:


> Invece a me sembra che si usi comunemente. Mancare nel senso di morire si usa per lo più al participio passato (è mancato all'affetto dei suoi cari ...). "Mi sento mancare" non l'hai mai sentito negli ultimi vent'anni?


 
Francamente no. Mi capita più spesso di sentire "non mi sento bene", sarà perchè da che hanno eliminato i busti con le stecche di balena,  gli svenimenti sono una evenienza abbastanza rara fra le giovani donne in buona salute...


----------



## infinite sadness

A volte una sensazione di mancamento può essere dovuta ad una condizione di ipotensione che può colpire anche donne giovani.


----------



## annapo

infinite sadness said:


> A volte una sensazione di mancamento può essere dovuta ad una condizione di ipotensione che può colpire anche donne giovani.



Si chiama ipotensione ortostatica e per farti svenire, devi averla davvero molto bassa: non vuol dire assolutamente che tutte le persone con la pressione bassa svengano continuamente: io ho la massima a 80 e la minima a 60 e non sono mai svenuta nella vita...

Comunque non mi va di alimentare polemiche davvero sterili. Il pezzo che Elemika ha citato è una prosa della fine '800, primi decenni del novecento. Nella letteratura di quel periodo, la sensibilità, fragilità ed umoralità femminile, era stata cristallizata in questo svenimento causato da ogni forte emozione. Leggete, per referenza, qualunque romanzo d'appendice che molti definiscono "svenevole" proprio per questi manierismi. Se invece preferite risorse iconografiche, basta scegliere un qualunque film muto. La protagonista, nel momento topico si appoggia il dorso della mano sulla fronte, getta la testa indietro, e si lascia andare supina su una dormeause. provare per credere.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche a me è capitato di svenire o di avere sintomi da svenimento da giovane, per lo più in contesti in cui faceva molto caldo, però non ricordo di avere mai usato la frase "mi sento mancare", forse una o due volte avrò detto "mi sento svenire".
"Mancare" mi sa di letterario.


----------



## elemika

Grazie a tutti per il vostro aiuto!
Quel racconto di Pirandello (Il viaggio) è stato scritto nel 1928, non penso che appartenga alla prosa "svenevole", anzi è molto realistico. La protagonista è malata, malata irrimediabilmente...

Però anche le persone giovani, piene di salute possono svenire/stare per svenire (le guardie che stanno in piedi per ore sotto il sole; gli studenti di medicina alla vista di un cadavere per la prima volta; uno chi raddrizza troppo bruscamente...)

Se ho capito bene, il modo di dire più comune oggi è "mi sento svenire/sto per svenire"?
Si può dire "Mi sento mancare l'aria/ il respiro, sto per svenire"?
Però non riesco a capire la differenza tra "mancare" e "svenire" qui: _mi sento mancare, senza svenire, debole e vedo un po' appannato.

_Può darsi che "mancare" si usa anche nel senso "non mi sento bene (come dice Anna), mi sento male"?

Grazie ancora!
@ Anna: grazie per il tuo "svenevole"!!!


----------



## Blackman

E' semplice: prima si ha un mancamento e poi si sviene, si perdono i sensi. Si può avere un mancamento, un bisogno improvviso di sedersi o sdraiarsi, senza poi necessariamente svenire.


----------



## elemika

Blackman said:


> E' semplice: prima si ha un mancamento e poi si sviene, si perdono i sensi. Si può avere un mancamento, un bisogno improvviso di sedersi o sdraiarsi, senza poi necessariamente svenire.


Capito!
Grazie Blackman!


----------



## annapo

La sensazione di "mancamento" può preludere alla perdita dei sensi e quindi essere coronato da uno svenimento, ma non necessariamente ogni "mancamento" è prodromo dello svenimento, ci sono "mancamenti" che esprimono esclusivamente una sensazione di disagio fisico, anche solo soggettivo (ovvero: mi sento male, ma magari non sto male davvero).


----------

